# Best commercial snowblower



## SweetGreens

This is my first year in the snow industry. I currently use a Bobcat S130, and a Ariens home owner snowblower. I am tired of using my dads, so i am wondering what is the best commercial snow blower? Thanks


----------



## jason t.

Toro, Toro or Toro. Get my drift (no pun intended). There is only one option imo. I still prefer the 2650, not as much plastic and cables to break, unlike the newer models.


----------



## sven1277

Simplicity is also a good brand


----------



## double cut

*Honda*

Hands down the Honda HS928 hs1132

_ It is a Hydro, throws snow 49ft, moves 2000lbs. of snow a minute!_

Specifications:928
Engine: Honda 8.5HP (270 cc) Single cylinder, Overhead Valve, air-cooled
Starting system: HS928WA - Recoil / HS928WAS - Recoil & Electric
Fuel tank capacity: 1.6 gallons gasoline
Operational capacity on one tankful: Approx. 2.5 hrs.
Dimensions (LxWxH): 55.5" x 28.5" x 41.0"
Dry weight: 218 lbs.
Drive mechanism: Hydrostatic
Chute turning radius: 210°
Clearing width: 28"
Clearing height: 20.1"
Discharge distance: 49 feet (depending on snow condition)
Clearing capacity: 2019 lbs. per minute
Oil Type: 5W-30
Fuel Type: 89 Octane unleaded gasoline
Cooling System: Forced air

This says it all...


----------



## jason t.

jason t.;663303 said:


> Toro, Toro or Toro. Get my drift (no pun intended). There is only one option imo. I still prefer the 2650, not as much plastic and cables to break, unlike the newer models.


I meant 3650, don't think there is such thing as a 2650.


----------



## White Gardens

jason t.;663303 said:


> Toro, Toro or Toro. Get my drift (no pun intended). There is only one option imo. I still prefer the 2650, not as much plastic and cables to break, unlike the newer models.


My only concern is that new toros are made by MTD. They used to be good blowers but I'm not so sure anymore after looking at them. I know the 21 inch single stage now only has the paddles for the auger instead of metal and rubber. Needless to say, worthless in more than 2 inches of snow. The older ones are much better.

I would go with simplicity.


----------



## wrtenterprises

Single stage; Toro Snow Commander

(2) stage; Honda w/tracks

The Toro Snow Commander is discontinued, due to price I suspect. The other models of Toro single stage machines are great also, but the Snow Commander moves all material.

Can't go wrong most any Honda product. Best two stage I have ever run.


----------



## nickPSD

White Gardens;663726 said:


> My only concern is that new toros are made by MTD. They used to be good blowers but I'm not so sure anymore after looking at them. I know the 21 inch single stage now only has the paddles for the auger instead of metal and rubber. Needless to say, worthless in more than 2 inches of snow. The older ones are much better.
> 
> I would go with simplicity.


Which models are you looking at? The ones on the Toro website, still look like the same ones from last year...


----------



## dannyslawn

I love the Toro 3650's. The move alot of snow and 1 person can move them on and off of a truck.


----------



## Signature lawns

This is the real deal...throws snow higher than telephone poles, and it is built like a tank.

Best part is they are built right here in good old Wisconsin 

ussmileyflag

http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/s_professional_1336dle_overview.aspx


----------



## Freddy130

I'll throw in a vote for Honda as well. Worth every penny in the middle of the snow storm, always start first or second pull even in minus 30 weather. I've had two track models, one wheeled model and one 3.5 hp single stage, never an issue with any of them.

Freddy


----------



## Exact Services

Freddy130;664658 said:


> I'll throw in a vote for Honda as well. Worth every penny in the middle of the snow storm, always start first or second pull even in minus 30 weather. I've had two track models, one wheeled model and one 3.5 hp single stage, never an issue with any of them.
> 
> Freddy


Any pros and/or cons to the Honda Track drive vs. wheel drive?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN

Simplicity!! Makes a great snow blower they have three different frames to choose from I have all signature pro models


----------



## Freddy130

Exact Services;664991 said:


> Any pros and/or cons to the Honda Track drive vs. wheel drive?


The track models are awsome for busting through deep drifts and hard packed ridges, they have a lock feature to hold the intake/ auger tight to the ground for digging through the banks.

The wheeled models are easier to turn, easier to load and unload out of the truck and are a little bit lighter.

It really depends on what application your using them for. I personally like the track models better, that is why I bought a new one for this season.

Freddy.


----------



## Exact Services

White Gardens;663726 said:


> My only concern is that new toros are made by MTD. They used to be good blowers but I'm not so sure anymore after looking at them. I know the 21 inch single stage now only has the paddles for the auger instead of metal and rubber. Needless to say, worthless in more than 2 inches of snow. The older ones are much better.
> 
> I would go with simplicity.


This what puzzles me about Plowsite and all the opionions out there on Toro singles. What I've been able to tell the new ones are faster and more productive because of the quick shoot and as soon as you engage the drive bar it pull forward imedaately with out lifting up the back. Also a dealer told me the new ones have a better scrapper?

I went to Lowes and looked at the MTD trash and it doesn't look anything like a Toro?

Anyhow not sure what to believe... some say they work great in all types of snow. Others say they are next to worthless and are cheap junk?


----------



## White Gardens

nickPSD;664108 said:


> Which models are you looking at? The ones on the Toro website, still look like the same ones from last year...


My bad, for some reason I was thinking the troy built blowers not the toros. I had a brain fart........


----------



## Exact Services

double cut;663622 said:


> Hands down the Honda HS928 hs1132
> 
> _ It is a Hydro, throws snow 49ft, moves 2000lbs. of snow a minute!_


Is the long term reliability of the Honda Hydro drive worthy?

Long story short some of the people on Lawnsite.com have a love hate relationship with the Honda mowers. Some have nothing but grief with them especially the hydro drives other think they're great. Parts are a pain to get or very expensive? Dealers have little to no clue about them or they charge too much to work on them etc.

I hope the view here on Honda snow throwers is a complete love fest.


----------



## nickPSD

About the only thing hold me back from trying them is the dealer, they dont really seem to have a clue about them, but I do have a couple honda single stages that I picked up used, the guys seem to like them...


----------



## Signature lawns

Ariens top dog boasts a 16" auger diameter and a 14" impeller diameter. Handles the slushy slury with 

no problems. The Price point and ease of loading/unloading the Toro single stage power clears make 

them a good choice. The Ariens will get you done in a hurry even with having to use ramps to 

load/unload, unless you have a trailer but it comes at a hefty price. So if your looking for easy loading 

& low price go with Toro.If you want something thats heavy duty that will handle large amounts of snow 

go with Ariens or Simplicity. I almost went with Simplicity, but there were a few features I liked about 

the Ariens better.I also went with Toro for the best of both worlds.


----------



## Scotty 2

sven1277;663330 said:


> Simplicity is also a good brand


I have a 38'' that works very well ......Best bang for your buck .Honda are well over priced plus there drive train isn't the best

http://www.mayberrys.com/simplicity/snowblowers/commercial.htm


----------



## Freddy130

Exact Services;666542 said:


> Is the long term reliability of the Honda Hydro drive worthy?
> 
> Long story short some of the people on Lawnsite.com have a love hate relationship with the Honda mowers. Some have nothing but grief with them especially the hydro drives other think they're great. Parts are a pain to get or very expensive? Dealers have little to no clue about them or they charge too much to work on them etc.
> 
> I hope the view here on Honda snow throwers is a complete love fest.


I've never had a problem with any of the drive systems in my Hondas, and we don't go easy on them. The only thing we replace are shear pins. We have two different dealers for them one Honda car dealership and a ATV/ power equipment shop, both are good with service, the equipment shop has a way better price.

Freddy


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

sven1277;663330 said:


> Simplicity is also a good brand


Yeah, all of you who swear by those toros and honduhs have no clue.. USE and look at a Simplicity commercial model full frame and then come back here and tell me you still swear by the cheezy toros. I guess its like a Brand Leghumper issue like the Ford, Dodge, Chevy boys ?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

double cut;663622 said:


> Hands down the Honda HS928 hs1132
> 
> _ It is a Hydro, throws snow 49ft, moves 2000lbs. of snow a minute!_
> 
> Specifications:928
> Engine: Honda 8.5HP (270 cc) Single cylinder, Overhead Valve, air-cooled
> Fuel tank capacity: 1.6 gallons gasoline
> Operational capacity on one tankful: Approx. 2.5 hrs.
> Dry weight: 218 lbs.
> Drive mechanism: Hydrostatic
> Clearing width: 28"
> Clearing height: 20.1"
> Discharge distance: 49 feet (depending on snow condition)
> Clearing capacity: 2019 lbs. per minute
> 
> This says it all...


49 feet? Maybe with the wind? Most are 35-45' at most. My larger Simplicity's are rated upto 45' and youd have to have NO wind and a very light snow that just kind of floats lol. That honda video on youtube above seems like it doesnt discharge much snow, throws it far, but maybe they use a smaller width impeller to keep velocity and less volume.

Is the drive really hydro like a garden tractor or a hydro walk behind? How is that when its zero deg outside? How do they rate it to use 1.6gallons in 2.5hrs? I know we only fill our 12/13hp 32" Briggs engines up maybe once per day, so i dont think we've ever used 2 gallons of fuel on one machine, and were in and out of driveways for an 8hr+ span usually, just curious since its nearly half the engine hp.

Tracks are controversial, 95% of them dont have them and ive never seen the need for them, maybe to drive up over snow? At 218lbs, a 250+lb wheel machine is going to have more grip going through packed stuff.

Up in NJ, we always get heavy stuff, one of our Simplicitys is a 8hp/24", ill have to see how that does this year, im sure its not going to rival the 12+hp ones at all, but we only need a couple as backups.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

jason t.;663670 said:


> I meant 3650, don't think there is such thing as a 2650.


Is this the "professional" most bigger toro you can get?

http://www.toro.com/home/snowthrowers/gastwostage/1128OE.html

2200lbs a minute from a 11hp techumesh engine. My larger 2 machines must do closer to 2500+ then

Does anyone other than Simplicity or Gravely make a full frame true commercial blower? The ones ive seen from ariens, toro, deere etc. all look as if the same person could make the same model and paint em a different color before their sale


----------



## afralich

*Simplicity*

You can not beat the simplicity. Enough said


----------



## Exact Services

Freddy130;666793 said:


> I've never had a problem with any of the drive systems in my Hondas, and we don't go easy on them. The only thing we replace are shear pins. We have two different dealers for them one Honda car dealership and a ATV/ power equipment shop, both are good with service, the equipment shop has a way better price.
> 
> Freddy


Freddy,

Which model of Honda 2-stages do you run? Have you ever had a chance to run them against the bigger single stage Toros?

My local Honda dealer has track drive HS1132 for sale for $2879

Yes I will look at the Simplicity unit shortly.

Not terribly impressed with the dealer that stocks them.


----------



## Exact Services

Just called the Honda dealer. He's sold all but one HS1132. Honda doesn't have anymore 928's all gone for the year. 

He'd let it go for $3000 w/tax out the door along with 12 months no payment no interest. I always pay this stuff before the 12 months so no worries there. Not a snowballs chance I would buy this on any other finance plan. But this is clearly a gamble on the future. Any % is money wasted IMO. 

What scares me about this is the crappy economy and how tight people are right now. And the other thing is it might be a weak winter this time around unlike last winter which was a record setter for total snowfall. 

The other thing that scares me is getting a bunch of phone calls when it does snow and not being able to keep up with heavier snow and more depth with Just my Toro singles. 

I need some direct equipment comparison between the big Honda and my Toro singles?

Any comments?


----------



## Topkick048

*Ariens*

Can't believe know one as stated the oblivious, ARIENS is the only snowblower to own wesport


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Ariens are not what they use to be---bottom line guys if ur need a snowblower to take job to job a toro ,simplicity,snapper are all good
i have 
2 toro 2640
2 ccr 2000
2 snapper ss5500
all good machines
Basic go to a dealer not a box store depot lowes and you will be set


----------



## tyler

*Honda 1132TA*

As far as Snowblowers go you will be hardpressed to find something that compares to a honda 1132TA. This model uses tracks, there is no comparison for traction between tracks and tires, thats why tanks use tracks. With this model you can also put adjuct the tracks to change the center of gravity of the machine, making great down force on the cutting edge. Wheeled models put the tires so that it doesn't take that much force to lift the cutting edge up for transportation. Look on any contractors jobsite and I can assure you you will find more honda COMMERCIAL motors running equipment than Briggs and Stratton. Simplicity uses Friction drive, this takes more power off the engine so less blowing power is applied. Honda uses Hydrostat drive, which does't rob as much power as friction and can be infinitly adjusted. Honda is one of the few who puts their tons per hour on their specs, is there a reason Simplicity or others chose not to. Honda is known for their engineering, and it shows in this blower.


----------



## Exact Services

Yes looks like I'm buying the Honda Big Boy 1132TA. Any remaining sheepishness is now destroyed knowing I have this beast to back off the truck when conditions dictate. What the Toros can't handle this will. 

I'm gravel driveway ok now and I don't have to shy away from about 30% of the drives out there. This increases my market foot print. 

Thanks for all the input everybody - I'd love to compare it directly against the Areins and Simplicity units if I get a chance.

I just love the hydro drive and the 3 position tilting of the unit for down force etc. on the Honda. 

:waving:


----------



## double cut

The statistics on the Honda come directly from the Honda website the 49ft. throw of snow is under ideal conditions. I am sure the stats. for Ariens etc. are under the same ideal conditions.

My loacal dealer sells the Honda's as well as Ariens. I asked what is the difference? Before getting into the meat of the answer he smiled and said.."It is a Honda commercial engine..Do you know anyone that runs a 15-20 year old Ariens? I know a bunch that are still running the Honda's." No belts to chance and runs like a top.

The track drive is good because you can lift the auger housing a bit to do a gravel drive with no problems. Digs deep to get to the surface even on a hill. I chose the 928 wheel drive simply because it has a faster top speed. 

If you don't get a Honda now they will be sold out fast not to be restocked until next year. Honda production was delayed since the factories were concentrating on the generators due to the huricanes.


----------



## merrimacmill

I just picked up a new Toro CCR 2450 today, should make things for the shovelers go a little faster, and easier.


----------



## snow4me

I'm plowing for my 1st year and I picked up a Toro CCR2000 for $220 to keep in the back of my truck for sidewalks. Thing runs great and I couldn't believe how fast is clears 4 inches of heavy wet snow.


----------



## Freddy130

Exact Services;669038 said:


> Yes looks like I'm buying the Honda Big Boy 1132TA. Any remaining sheepishness is now destroyed knowing I have this beast to back off the truck when conditions dictate. What the Toros can't handle this will.


Exact you will not regret your decision! I would put my Hondas up against any other snow blower on the market without thinking twice. You asked earlier about comparing the 1132 to the Toro single stage. I personally have not, however they are two completely different machines for different applications, I'm sure the Toro's are the cats behind for clearing lighter snow off sidewalks and would do it alot faster then the 1132 but when the going gets tough I know the Hondas would out preform in that situation, along with rock/dirt driveways due to the traction the tracks offer. I do have a single stage Honda, thats what I am basing the compression off of.

Freddy


----------



## Signature lawns

Talk to any of the mechanics that actually work on these machines for a living and they will tell you 

Ariens is without question the best 2 stage snow blower on the market. The older ones have the 

Tecumseh Snow King engines, the new Ariens come with Briggs& Stratton engines. John Deere 

blowers are Simplicity machines painted yellow & green. While Simplicity is good they don't out 

perform Ariens.


----------



## double cut

My point exactly. Mechanics are working on the Ariens because they are in the shop in need of attention for some reason or another. It is harder to find a guy that works on the Honda's because they are never in the shop they are out in the snow.

My Honda/Ariens dealer pushed me towards the Honda and said..."If you buy the Honda we will never see you again."


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Ariens are junk!!! the reason the put briggs motors on them is because they are owned by briggs,i tlak to my dealer all the time and for the last 2 years he told me he wont sell them anymore and hes been a dealer for 40 years!!!!!! he now sells toro and snapper,ariens in the old days are wihtout a doubt the king of snowthrowers today there a glorifed homedepot model


----------



## santaclause

just my 2cents but If I was buying a new walk behind today it would be a simplicity without a doubt look at how they are built look at the handles the channel frame they are not going to break, Also Ariens makes JD blowers I was at a JD dealer a few weks back they sell both ariens and jds looks exactly the same they have been building jds for awhile now,I curently have a toro powershift model 1332 10 yrs old has blown alot of snow starting to have little things go wrong but been a good machine ,I would like to get a subcompact here soon a kubota would be nice ......


----------



## Joesno

Simplicities are built like rocks to. very solid and very good. If anyone in cincinnati ohio wants a good snow blower for cheep ( i have an older 1970's Simplicity snow blower very solid, i found it in my dads wearhouse and was going to try to get it running, it didnt have a Carb , guess someone needed one so they took it off, and it needs a gas tank. It will turnover if you put gas in and pull it, only want 50 bucks, i just dont feel like doing it because i dont need it).


----------



## NicholasMWhite

woah woah, Just to set the record straight, Ariens is not owned by briggs. But Simplicity on the other hand is. The reason the new Ariens(and all new snow blowers) are coming with briggs is because Tecumseh is closing it's doors this monday morning. They were run into the ground by an investment group. I wouldn't buy anything with a tecumseh on it. I also wouldn't buy anything with a briggs on it, just because their snow engine's are not up to par, except in the single stage machines. Toro single stages have always come with paddle only auger and have never had metal in them. And single stages move a hell of alot more snow that just 2 inches. ALright, that's all.


----------



## Exact Services

Honda HSM1336iC Hybrid

Not avaibale in the USA but it is in Canada. I wonder why?






If you do a Google search someone in Nova Scotia is selling one for $5995

http://www.honda.ca/HPower/Models/ModelOverview?Type=SnowBlowers&Series=HSM1336&Model=HSM1336iC&L=E

I'm thinking it just might be overkill and the law of deminishing returns starts to kick in when compared to the HS1132 or HS928?


----------



## RenegadeX

Many people seem to say the Honda HS520 is the best single-stage machine. I'd like to see real-world head-to-head comparisons of that, the (discontinued) Toro 3650, the (discontinued) Snow Commander, and the 2-cycle Toro 221Q and 4-cycle 421Q.

[Aside, on another messageboard, I saw someone ask a question about their new Honda HS520's choke knob - they said it feels 'loose' - it'll move up, down, left & right rather than just straight in and out. As nobody else answered there, can anyone here tell me if that is normal on that machine? Thanks.]


----------



## Scotty 2

Exact Services;675222 said:


> Honda HSM1336iC Hybrid
> 
> Not avaibale in the USA but it is in Canada. I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do a Google search someone in Nova Scotia is selling one for $5995
> 
> http://www.honda.ca/HPower/Models/ModelOverview?Type=SnowBlowers&Series=HSM1336&Model=HSM1336iC&L=E
> 
> I'm thinking it just might be overkill and the law of deminishing returns starts to kick in when compared to the HS1132 or HS928?


Who in their right mind would pay that amount for a blower .....


----------



## Freddy130

Scotty 2;675849 said:


> Who in their right mind would pay that amount for a blower .....


Someone with more money then brains?

Freddy


----------



## sburk

*70's Simplicity*



Joesno;673638 said:


> Simplicities are built like rocks to. very solid and very good. If anyone in cincinnati ohio wants a good snow blower for cheep ( i have an older 1970's Simplicity snow blower very solid, i found it in my dads wearhouse and was going to try to get it running, it didnt have a Carb , guess someone needed one so they took it off, and it needs a gas tank. It will turnover if you put gas in and pull it, only want 50 bucks, i just dont feel like doing it because i dont need it).


Joesno,

I have a 73 Simplicity I am looking for parts for, I would be interested in your snow blower if you still have it. Please hit me back at [email protected] so we can figure something out.

Thanks.


----------



## creativedesigns

Ariens...."Tried, Tested & True" !!!


----------



## BlownL67

Just added a Honda 1132 to my collection of Gravely's. A coworker told me about a family friend who got divorced and had a brand new Honda snowblower she wanted to to get rid of. I jumped at the chance and went over this past weekend and sure enough it was an 1132! The machine is a 3 years old, but was used twice for a tiny driveway and stored inside. She said she knew it was worth a little bit off money but needed the cash. $800 later it was in the bed of my truck. I have not been able to use it yet, but its loaded with all options and built like a brick ****house!



















Lastly...a real snowblower!


----------



## Exact Services

....payup...

You made out like a bandit on that... for $800 

I paid $3000 out the door for mine new last December


----------



## Scotty 2

Hope you can sleep at night


----------



## BlownL67

For the record, I asked how much she wanted for it. She said she knew it was worth quite a bit but did not have time to deal with Ebay or Craigslist. I threw out the $800 offer and she quickly smiled and jumped right on it. I would have paid more but, she was fine with my offer so I handed her the cash and ramped it up my truck! Did I steal it ? I admit I did, but she never countered my offer and just wanted quick cash and the machine out of her shed. 

- Mark


----------



## Exact Services

BlownL67;743948 said:


> For the record, I asked how much she wanted for it. She said she knew it was worth quite a bit but did not have time to deal with Ebay or Craigslist. I threw out the $800 offer and she quickly smiled and jumped right on it. I would have paid more but, she was fine with my offer so I handed her the cash and ramped it up my truck! Did I steal it ? I admit I did, but she never countered my offer and just wanted quick cash and the machine out of her shed.
> 
> - Mark


This happens all the time with divorce sales.

Try it out and let us know what you think of the HS1132 compared to your Simplicity units.

What I don't like is the hunched over position since I'm tall and the counter intuitive hand crank. Also the track drive has disadvantages in some conditions but other than that I believe it to be one of the most productive 2 stage throwers on the market. Combined with my single stage Toros I believe I have the most productive snow thrower combo around. If I offer snow service next year I will look for a HS928 with wheel drive to add to my fleet. If I don't offere snow service next year I will probably sell my HS1132 along with a Toro Single.

Really love the hydro-drive - great for chewing through berms when you're looking for the perfect speed.


----------



## BlownL67

I have yet to compare, but I agree about the low height of the machine. I guess its something I will just have to get used to. I have not compared this to my Gravely yet, but with being PTO drive, no belts, no shear pins, it is a very heavy duty well made snowblower which will cut through anything. I will be sure to take plenty of pictures and maybe some video with the next storm(s) we have!


----------



## S33n

I use a 2 stage honda with the tracks, its very reliable and u can walk it up and down stairs, which is nice for doing commercial properties. It is a bit pricey though.

Sean


----------



## S33n

BlownL67;742963 said:


> Just added a Honda 1132 to my collection of Gravely's. A coworker told me about a family friend who got divorced and had a brand new Honda snowblower she wanted to to get rid of. I jumped at the chance and went over this past weekend and sure enough it was an 1132! The machine is a 3 years old, but was used twice for a tiny driveway and stored inside. She said she knew it was worth a little bit off money but needed the cash. $800 later it was in the bed of my truck. I have not been able to use it yet, but its loaded with all options and built like a brick ****house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly...a real snowblower!


That's an amazing pickup! Great machine. Will go through the heaviest of snow with no problems! (I can't believe u got that for $800!!)

Sean


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES

I have a very basic Craftsmen 5 hp. 24 in. 2 stage that so far was worth the $300.00 I paid for it. It works and it was cheap!


----------



## KennyC

tyler;668605 said:


> As far as Snowblowers go you will be hardpressed to find something that compares to a honda 1132TA. This model uses tracks, there is no comparison for traction between tracks and tires, thats why tanks use tracks. With this model you can also put adjuct the tracks to change the center of gravity of the machine, making great down force on the cutting edge. Wheeled models put the tires so that it doesn't take that much force to lift the cutting edge up for transportation. Look on any contractors jobsite and I can assure you you will find more honda COMMERCIAL motors running equipment than Briggs and Stratton. Simplicity uses Friction drive, this takes more power off the engine so less blowing power is applied. Honda uses Hydrostat drive, which does't rob as much power as friction and can be infinitly adjusted. Honda is one of the few who puts their tons per hour on their specs, is there a reason Simplicity or others chose not to. Honda is known for their engineering, and it shows in this blower.


 I have owned a Honda 1132TAS since December 2000. I paid $2,199 for it, plus $140 for shipping from Mayberry in New Jersey. To date, I have had NO problems with this machine and have not met a snow storm that this machine couldn't handle. I've only had to replace the usual shear pins and the scraper bar. Living in Maryland, our deepest snow storm since I got this Honda has been about 18 inches deep. My driveway is about 400 ft. long and I was able to clear the entire 18" of wet snow in one pass, meaning that I didn't have to ride on top of it and take it down in layers as my neighbors did. I was able to walk at a slow, steady pace while it threw the snow effortlessly. My neighbors' driveways are not even a third of the length of mine. I completely finished my driveway before my neighbors could finish theirs. I helped clear the driveways of 4 neighbors, since their Ariens snowblowers from Home Depot were like a toy. Opting for the tank treads was one of the best decisions that I made. If you've got a gravel driveway or lot to clear, you NEED these tank treads! You can adjust it quickly to ride above the gravel effortlessly. I use this setting to clear the snow from my lawn around the house to help with drainage and to give my 12 lb. dog a place to do her business outside. You can literally stand to the side of this snowblower with only one hand on the handle and let the machine do the work for you -- I've done it when it was needed. Another nice thing about having tank treads is I've used the 1132TAS to catch me when I lost my balance on ice. The machine has a large, flat footprint and weighs over 260 lbs. I've fallen forwards while walking behind it and the handles held me up and prevented me from falling. If I had only wheels, I'd be eating some snow and ice! The 1132TAS also has PLENTY of power. I've never had it bog down. I've even experimented for fun. When there is ice under deep snow, I can hold onto the handles while standing with my feet flat on the ground in front of me and this Honda snowblower will actually pull me along while it's throwing snow. I weigh about 185 lbs. I would spend $3,500 for this machine if I had to buy one now. But, mine is still in great condition and running flawlessly. I keep it painted, waxed and lubed, and change the fluids every season. I have personally never witnessed another snowblower quite like this one. You will never be disappointed with your decision to buy this one. It will probably be the last one you will ever have to buy. Oh, and as always, the Honda commercial motor always starts on the first pull and is a real workhorse. I've only used the electric start one time, and that was when I first got the machine and wanted to test it!


----------



## Blunt

the 44" snow blower im looking at is in the 15000 dollar range so that honda doesn't seem to bad. It all depends on what you need to do


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES

My next one will be a Honda 1132 with trax as I have a few customers driveways that are steep and even with 2450# of salt in the bed and a 800# plow on front the truck still slides and a SLIDING truck is VERY SCARY!!! I figure with trax it will handle the hills better and I won't have to worry about wrecking my truck or having to clean out my underwear if you know what I mean.


----------



## BlownL67

I finally got to use the blower the other day. I'm taking care of a friends house while hes away. There was a solid foot of snow and ice which I had to make a few passes on, but she performed great! The stuff I was blowing through was pretty damn wet and heavy and she kept throwing strong without bogging down! Looks like I will definitely be keeping this machine!


----------

